
Show HN: Node.js async processing by example (queue, waterfall, series) - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/async-example/
======
nodesocket
Perhaps add async.auto. Auto can do anything series and parallel can do, but
with named functions and any combination of dependencies.

~~~
alexellisuk
Thanks for the comment your suggestion would be an excellent PR. I don't want
to quite rival the documentation for async itself, but give a few essential
patterns. I think I will definitely mention parallel.

The main point was to share some initial examples with some contacts and
colleagues who may have no idea about async processing at all.

